# Big Dummy as an all purpose / exercise bike?



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

I'm currently sporting a Trek Fuel EX5.5 that I use on singletrack and for related off-road uses. I also recently picked up a Trek FX 7.6 (straight bar road bike on skinnies) that I threw a rack and some bags on. It was intended to be an exercise bike and an all-purpose errand bike...also some occasional commuting to the train station (when I can take the train and not a car).

Here's the problem:
1. I don't really like the FX. I like that it's fast, I like that it's light. Also, it's 'pretty'. But it's too damn nervous. I don't feel like I can ride with one hand and take a drink, because it's all over the place. I thought I'd get used to it, but after a few hundred miles, I still don't feel comfortable on it. That, and every little crack in the road is like hitting a curb. I just don't think I'm a fast bike guy. And for god's sake--don't think about hopping a curb. Sure, you can jump it, but it HATES it.
2. The FX does well for exercise rides, but sucks for everything else. Pulling my little girl in a trailer? FX isn't happy. The Fuel does much better. Running to the Lowes for a few supplies? The FX isn't happy...and adding weight on the rear end has a surprising impact on the handling dynamics. It isn't intended for hauling.
3. I'm in love with Big Dummies. I've spent ~2 hours riding other peoples dummies, and I can't get them out of my head. I know, I know...bike love is so fickle.

So here's the question...can I replace the FX with a big dummy? What would it be used for? 50% exercise riding. 20% hauling my daughter (on a trailer or on the back). 20% errands. 10% commuting. Is a dummy a good ride for exercise and commuting? I can ride the Fuel for those purposes, but (and I know I'm a bit anal) I hate street riding on knobbies. Basically, I'm trying to decide if a Dummy can fit into my life, and if it can be flexible. Part of my love of the Dummy is how stable it is with the long wheelbase...I tend to think that would be helpful for winter riding with occasional snow patches, etc.

Thoughts? Help me fall in love with a Big Dummy.


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

lawfarm said:


> So here's the question...can I replace the FX with a big dummy? What would it be used for? 50% exercise riding. 20% hauling my daughter (on a trailer or on the back). 20% errands. 10% commuting. Is a dummy a good ride for exercise and commuting? I can ride the Fuel for those purposes, but (and I know I'm a bit anal) I hate street riding on knobbies. Basically, I'm trying to decide if a Dummy can fit into my life, and if it can be flexible. Part of my love of the Dummy is how stable it is with the long wheelbase...I tend to think that would be helpful for winter riding with occasional snow patches, etc.


IMO, absolutely not. I really enjoy riding my Big Dummy, but I would never use it to replace a faster, more nimble, "recreation" (exercise) bike.

My Dummy weighs 50lbs loaded with only a pump/multitool/tube and Dinotte flasher and its weight becomes noticeable, and even a burden, on the slightest of grades. I justified the bike on the grounds that it'd let me ride more (for fitness) by getting in the car less. Taking my ~50lbs son to school ~7mi away on the back is definitely exercise, as are (though less so) the mid-day errands when I don't think I can otherwise get a road/MTB ride in.

The attributes that make it a good kid carrier/errand runner (upright seating, big cushy tires) do detract from my use for it as a recreational bike. As long as we have the space in the garage for it and the other (road, MTB) bikes, I don't think I'll resolve keeping it anything but the designated cargo bike.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Absolutely yes...the BD is a very versatile ride....see my photos here...you won't be road bike fast, but the BD will roll along quite well..the limitation will be the tires...so maybe pick something like Specialized Fat Boy or Schwalbe Kojak...or swap wheels between some heavy duty cargo wheels/tires and some lighter/faster wheels/tires.

I often ride my BD unloaded just because it's fun to ride and you really don't pay much cargo bike penalty when you are not carrying anything. It basically comes down to wheels/tires...if you use really wide, really heavy wheels/tires you'll be slower - although not turtle slow and if you use something more lively you'll roll along faster.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I was out riding my BD today on a high speed MUP near my place...a roadie in full kit was coming up behind me so I moved over. He passed me and I jumped on his tail...I couldn't pass him, but in his slipstream I chugged along. We came to a 500m long wooden decked bridge. On my BD with 2" tires and passive suspension I blew past him as he vibrated his teeth out on 23mm 120psi tires. He never got close to me again until a light downtown.

The BD isn't going to win a race on the highway, but in the real world it can rumble with lots of other bikes...:thumbsup:

BTW - see pic above....I would recommend the Titec H-bar if you get a BD...gives you a wide hand position with lots of leverage for managing big loads and a narrow forward aero position for chasing roadies...


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Assume that I pursue the Big Dummy. I've done a ton of reading and looking, and have seen a number of different configurations. What are the 'must have' accessories? I'm looking at one that was pre-full build (built by a LBS) that has a nice set of disk brakes, 3x9 gearing (good Shimano components), a padded area on top of the 'board' on the rear of the bike, and the standard xtracycle bags shown above. It doesn't have the dropout extensions for large cargo, though. For my taste, I'd add fenders (and probably a computer to track mileage for maintenance).


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

lawfarm said:


> Assume that I pursue the Big Dummy. I've done a ton of reading and looking, and have seen a number of different configurations. What are the 'must have' accessories? I'm looking at one that was pre-full build (built by a LBS) that has a nice set of disk brakes, 3x9 gearing (good Shimano components), a padded area on top of the 'board' on the rear of the bike, and the standard xtracycle bags shown above. It doesn't have the dropout extensions for large cargo, though. For my taste, I'd add fenders (and probably a computer to track mileage for maintenance).


Here's my hit list:

- wide range gearing [3x9 MTB or IGH]
- fenders
- high quality tires [Marathon Supremes/XRs or Big Apples]
- lighting front and rear [assuming you ride at night]
- bell if req'd in your area
- good brakes [disc or v-brakes]
- check rear braking as long wheelbase can cause issues
- comfy saddle
- BMX platform pedals
- comfy wide bars for good leverage on heavy cargo

Xtracycle parts:

- snap deck
- snap deck seat pad is nice for passengers
- footsies
- v-racks
- freeloader bags
- wide loaders x 2
- long loader x 1
- tie down straps

I also have the bike rack + wideloader accessory...not cheap, but I use it a lot and is the best way I've seen to carry a second bike.


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

MY NOTES IN CAPS BELOW. EXCUSE THE SHOUTING.



vikb said:


> Here's my hit list:
> 
> - wide range gearing [3x9 MTB or IGH] GOT THAT COVERED.
> - fenders YEP, ONE OF MY DEMANDS.
> ...


----------



## anotherbrian (Mar 18, 2005)

lawfarm said:


> MY NOTES IN CAPS BELOW. EXCUSE THE SHOUTING.


It's too tough to quote a quote, so I'll just leave that. 

For wide-range gearing get a "touring" crankset instead of a standard MTB. The Shimano Deore M590 (~$90) is available in 26/36/48 and won't spin out as quick as the typical 22/32/44 triple. All of my rides end with a half mile at 10% grade and I've never had a problem having a low enough gear with a fully loaded bike.

Get the EcoDeck (probably means replacing the existing) instead of the Snap Deck. The EcoDeck weighs a ton compared to the Snap Deck, but it clamps on much more securely and allows you to lift the rear of the bike using the deck. It also makes a better platform for retrofitting things like kayak back rests for passengers or permanently mounting Dinotte flashing lights.

Get a center stand. Best accessory ever. I have the Xtracycle version, and it works very well. A center stand lets you park anywhere _and_ not worry about the bike tipping over when you load it up. While I don't intend for him to do it, my 5yo son can climb on to the back of the bike while it sits on the stand, and the bike stays planted while he does it (one of these days he'll pull it over though).

Delete footsies, at least for the Dummy. They look cool, but allegedly aren't compatible with the Xtracycle center stand. The Dummy does have some narrow footrests already (they're obscured by the bags) that you could mount a runner to to make them larger. My 5yo's feet dangle as it is, so I haven't had to worry about it yet.

I'd wait to get the Wide Loaders unless you know you need them. The Freeloader bags can open really wide and provide a base for strapping extra large things to. Wide Loaders turn the bike into a truck and make a big dent to the lean angle. If you need to carry a big cardboard box, or ice chest, or keg, then they're indispensable ... I usually just wuss out and get the car then.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

anotherbrian said:


> It's too tough to quote a quote, so I'll just leave that.
> 
> For wide-range gearing get a "touring" crankset instead of a standard MTB. The Shimano Deore M590 (~$90) is available in 26/36/48 and won't spin out as quick as the typical 22/32/44 triple. All of my rides end with a half mile at 10% grade and I've never had a problem having a low enough gear with a fully loaded bike.
> 
> ...


- If you strap the snap deck to the V-racks with some old toe clip straps you can lift the whole bike by the snap deck and nothing comes apart. The two aftermarket decks are nice, but the stock snap deck is wood so you can drill/modify as you like to mount accessories and such....also be aware you can buy just the snap deck mounting brackets and use a skateboard deck or something similar for your bike.

- Xtracycle centre stand is incompatible with footsies and you basically have to uninstall and reinstall it every time you put ob/remove the wide loaders. The "rolling jackass centrestand" is much much much better [allows use of all accessories without hassle], but it's also much much much more expensive.

- my passengers love the footsies....the little stubs that exist on the frame do not provide good footing for a passenger...especially one in high heels...

- wideloaders are not expensive and they do make the BD a truck, but IMO that's the whole point. Even when I just want to really stuff my freeloaders I use a wideloader to support the cargo so the freeloaders only have to contain it and not try and hold the weight up vertically. Also some folks don't bother with a centrestand and just lean the BD over to rest on the wideloaders [they pad the edge].


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

Ok. Ordering it tomorrow...quite stoked. I'm going with an 18" (test rode 18 and 20), as it feels like a good size, and as it will be able to be ridden by both me and my wife.

The wide loaders aren't compatible with the footsies, right? So you drop the footsies for big cargo loads? How time intensive is switching out accessories?

What about a preferred coffee-holder?


----------



## Leopold Porkstacker (Apr 21, 2010)

So, how many people have videos of riding a wheelie on their Big Dummy cargo bikes? (please share!)


----------



## rkt88edmo (Mar 28, 2004)

The dummy frame has built in footsies as part of the frame.

As long as your exercise riding isn't focused around speed, distance, or group riding (where you'd want to be able to keep up with the pack that is presumably riding skinnies) then I don't think the dummy is a hindrance.

Switching out footsies and wideloaders is a 1 minute operation.

The only other consideration is whether your commute and errands involve any portaging, the BD is great when its wheels are on the ground, but kind of unwieldy when you carry it.


----------



## vik (Oct 13, 2005)

rkt88edmo said:


> The dummy frame has built in footsies as part of the frame.


In practice that's not accurate...there are some very small spots on bare metal a passenger can try and put their feet, but they are small obscured by the freeloader bags and slippery. I have never been able to get any passenger to use them and feel secure. By contrast you install the Footsies [takes 15 secs each] and they easily have a secure place to put their feet. This definitely makes my passengers more comfortable and willing to go with the strange idea of being a passenger on a bike. Given the cost well worth it IMO.



lawfarm said:


> The wide loaders aren't compatible with the footsies, right? So you drop the footsies for big cargo loads? How time intensive is switching out accessories?
> 
> What about a preferred coffee-holder?


Well I don't keep either the wideloaders or the footsies installed all the time...they live in my Freeloader bags until needed and then they get deployed...neither takes long to install/remove.

The wideloaders provide a secure place for your passenger's feet so no need to use them and footsies at the same time. You could skip the footsies and just leave the wideloaders in, but they make the bike very very wide so I don't like to use them unless I've got a big load.


----------



## SelfPropelledDevo (Oct 2, 2005)

here's a ton to dig thru

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=391518&page=8

and

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6866406&posted=1#post6866406

in my opinion... if i had to have 1 bike I'd probably pick the Dummy
personally, its not too much to run around on, i've used it for touring, done some mountain biking on it, moved my stuff with it a few times, carry tools to wrench gigs, etc... ad nauseam

the dummy is a rockin bike


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

I think it would be fine.
I used to use my Xtracycle/Cannondale conversion to just tool around the city.

Perhaps two sets of wheels? A heavy burly Cargo set with big tires then a lighter set with skinnier tires. Strip off the V-racks and deck and you're just left with a slightly longer bike that wouldn't really weigh you down much. 

I had a set of Mavic Speedcity wheels on mine, with CX tires. I loved the setup unloaded, it was FAST, but once I put any weight on it, it got pretty sketchy. Ideally I would have switched to a DH wheelset for that. 
Anyways, I say go for it. I'm hoping to get a Big Dummy by the end of the year so I can get back to hauling stuff. I also hope to use it for a bike-packing tour this fall.


----------



## GrampBredo (Dec 18, 2007)

Have you considered something like a Surly Cross check or Long Haul Trucker?

The Trucker has a longer wheelbase and a slack, stable geometry. It will also handle loads well, that's what it's designed for loaded touring. 

The Cross Check will be somewhere in the middle. Not as twitchy as the bike you have now.

Both are steel, both would deliver a pretty smooth ride, and both would be a step away from the fast fitness bike you have now. They also both take relatively fat tires. 

Plus, you can buy LHT or CC frame for between 400 and 500$, and switch most of the parts you have now onto it. Would be alot cheaper than buying a dummy outright. 

I'm building a cross check right now for pretty much the same reasons you're looking at a big dummy. Check out Surly's website.


Edit: too late  

Have fun with the dummy!


----------



## metaljim (Apr 22, 2009)

vikb said:


>


Gotta say it, this is one of my favorite BDs. :thumbsup:


----------



## MauricioB (Oct 16, 2007)

I think you'll be pleased. I've had a Big Dummy since they came out and have been very happy with it. I do my 16-mile round-trip commute on it once a week to exchange a week's worth of my work clothes (clean on the way in, to-be-laundered on the way home.) That way, I can ride whatever I want the rest of the week.

I'm running Big Apple 2.35s and 3-speed style bars. My complete build is here. Reviews here and here. Definitely more plush and sure-footed than your FX. Not as clunky as some are inclined to believe.

Enjoy!


----------



## lawfarm (May 14, 2010)

I have it, and have put about 75 miles on it so far...probably 1/2 of them towing my daughter in a trailer. There's a lot to love about a Dummy, but it's definitely a different riding bike. I'll try to get some pics up.

In the end, I'm keeping my FS MTB, using the Dummy for errands and bombing around, and I'm going to pick up a different road bike (with drops) for pure exercise road runs. I'll try to get some pics up soon.


----------



## komodoking (Sep 10, 2010)

VikB, thats an awesome BW photo!


----------

